# Camping In Below 0 Weather



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got back from camping this weekend. The high temperature the whole weekend was no more than 10. I woke up saturday morning to find my outdoor thermometer reading 0, but that is because it only goes to zero. It was actually -8 when I woke up at 7am that morning. The pictures aren't the greatest. They are about as good as you will get from a cell phone. This was a last minute trip so I forgot the Canon 300d at home.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

So did you stay toasty warm?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

What! You closed the loft!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Coldest I've done with a camper 20-24. Coldest I've done with a tent 8. I stayed warmer in the tent.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well it was actually 72 degrees inside, the picture of that clock/thermometer was next to the window that I had cracked. I had to close the loft because we were getting some freezing rain. I did not want to have frozen sides on the loft.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

So besides staying warm - what else did you do?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

pretty much staying warm, i did some hiking through the trails, tested the ice that is on the bay(not solid yet), and had a roaring fire. pretty much anything to keep warm though.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

You are truly a die-hard. Hey just wanted to let you know we finished the deal and purchased the Loft. Took our walk through today but our 26rs is in Florida until March so we can't pick up the new one until then. Hope it's everything it looks it should be. Did you use the propane furnace or just use electric space heaters. 72 is great when its below zero, I'm sure the heaters almost never shut off though.

By the way when I was speaking to my Dealer, he said that because of economics, Keystone stopped making the Loft in favor of more conventional models until the economy gets better. He said whatever units are out there are the last ones left to buy, cannot get any more from the manufacturer. He seemed to know what he was talking about and he had us sold already so he had no reason for deception. If true its a shame because it sure generated a lot of interest at our rv show in Cleveland.

Bob


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

It's 11F at my campsite right now and 0F tonight....thinking about going up as I have nothing else going on this weekend and having a bonfire/campout.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you have the entire campground to yourself?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep, entire campground was mine and it was beautiful! Snow covered everything. I've actually never seen it in the winter. The 310BHS did fine, we stayed warm at 70F using 1 1500W electric heater and the propane furnace. When my friends left in the morning I brought the back slide in and it seemed to stay warmer this way, but when we left this afternoon I couldn't bring the big slide in, couldn't get all of the snow off the top.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> Yep, entire campground was mine and it was beautiful! Snow covered everything. I've actually never seen it in the winter. The 310BHS did fine, we stayed warm at 70F using 1 1500W electric heater and the propane furnace. When my friends left in the morning I brought the back slide in and it seemed to stay warmer this way, but when we left this afternoon I couldn't bring the big slide in, couldn't get all of the snow off the top.


Did you get the slide in then?? Is it ok to leave it out "Frozen" ?? That is the one thing that i was worried about with the slide toppers.......if i wanted to use it in snow how the slides would act going in and out & becoming "frozen" and how they would be with Snow load..........


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Yep, entire campground was mine and it was beautiful! Snow covered everything. I've actually never seen it in the winter. The 310BHS did fine, we stayed warm at 70F using 1 1500W electric heater and the propane furnace. When my friends left in the morning I brought the back slide in and it seemed to stay warmer this way, but when we left this afternoon I couldn't bring the big slide in, couldn't get all of the snow off the top.


Did you get the slide in then?? Is it ok to leave it out "Frozen" ?? That is the one thing that i was worried about with the slide toppers.......if i wanted to use it in snow how the slides would act going in and out & becoming "frozen" and how they would be with Snow load..........
[/quote]

Nope, didn't get it in. I tried brooming the snow off of the slide but since I didn't have a ladder I couldn't get some of the ice off and the slide wouldn't seal to the side. I was worried if I left it like that the ice/snow would melt and just run inside so I left the slide out all the way. Just about everyone at my seasonal campground left their slides out, many had snow on them. I saw a couple Outbacks and said if they can leave theirs out then so can I. I really didn't want to leave it out as it will get dirtier faster this way, but maybe I'll go back up in a couple weeks and there will be no snow and I can put it back in.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> You are truly a die-hard. Hey just wanted to let you know we finished the deal and purchased the Loft. Took our walk through today but our 26rs is in Florida until March so we can't pick up the new one until then. Hope it's everything it looks it should be. Did you use the propane furnace or just use electric space heaters. 72 is great when its below zero, I'm sure the heaters almost never shut off though.
> 
> By the way when I was speaking to my Dealer, he said that because of economics, Keystone stopped making the Loft in favor of more conventional models until the economy gets better. He said whatever units are out there are the last ones left to buy, cannot get any more from the manufacturer. He seemed to know what he was talking about and he had us sold already so he had no reason for deception. If true its a shame because it sure generated a lot of interest at our rv show in Cleveland.
> 
> Bob


Yes I guess I am a die-hard. I have actually been out three weekends in a row. Well Good luck on the new Outback. As far as the heat goes, I use the propane and two electric heaters. One ceramic tower heater and one ceramic radiant panel. The radiant panel actually heats up the inside on its own no problem. But to get it heated up inside quick the two electric heaters and the propane brings me up to temp in about 30 minutes. The radiant panel heater shuts on and off, but works well because it still gives off heat when it reaches temperature. The tower heaters are cold once they reach temperature.

I Think keystone is not the only one who has cut back on certain models. There is no need for them to be making them when there are plenty of options on the dealers lot. Even if someone wants a particular model they may settle for something that is on the lot for a better price anyway. I got my loft off the lot even thought the dealer did not want to sell it. I was able to do this because my friend who is also the salesman convinced them that they already lost on it, since it had been sitting on the lot, and was more of a hassle than anything. They would have people just come to look at it, but had no intention to buy. The trailer does generate interest, but the layout only appeals to a few, or works for a few.

Brent


----------

